# Please Welcome Our New Mods



## TulsaJeff (Sep 11, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen... I am not going to make a long speech here. We have more than 12000 members with at least 450 of you meeting here every single day based on the stats.

We are growing at a nice pace and with growth comes pain as well as happiness.. we have had both here at the SMF and handled it very well in my opinion.

Well... today we have a happy occasion.. 

On behalf of Dutch, Ron, Monty and yours truly, I would like to introduce the new additions to the moderator team (in no particular order):

Cowgirl
SalmonClubber
Texas-Hunter
PineyWoods
ShellBellc
Richoso1

Please make them feel welcome and be patient as they learn how to maneuver thru the moderators control panel.. it is kinda like flying a jet with all the buttons and flashing lights
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Well.. not really but they do have some on and off switches so don't push your luck or they might push some big RED buttons!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





New mods... kudos!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 11, 2008)

Glad ya have some more help, Jeff. Couldn't have picked better people for the good of SMF.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 11, 2008)

couldn't ya find a tougher group, these ones are teddy bears!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





j/k           
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





congrats on a thankless job guys! How does it feel to have your finger on the pulse of this site!

Hope the growth continues to be well groomed.


----------



## monty (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Mod Staff!

I am here for ya!

Cheers!


----------



## garyt (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for helping.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Sep 12, 2008)

applause and good wishes to all you guys.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 12, 2008)

Mighty fine bunch.


----------



## allen (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Cowgirl
SalmonClubber
Texas-Hunter
PineyWoods
ShellBellc
Richoso1


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow. Glad its them and not me. 

Congrats to all...


----------



## desertlites (Sep 12, 2008)

hot dang jeff U put 12,000 names in a ecb & pulled these? couldn't have picked better peeps if u cheated. Congrats new mods,DL gonna watch his p's & Q's mo better.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrads to all the new mods. I guess i better be good in the chat room now.....LOL.


----------



## supervman (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all! 
Cool.


----------



## ronp (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all. Good luck with new assignment.


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to the new mods I guess. I dunno how easy a job it is riding herd on this group. Could be a daunting task with the evergrowing memberlist. 
Nah just kidding. Probably the easiest job on the planet.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





WTG guys n gals!!!


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 12, 2008)

Cowgirl SalmonClubber Texas-Hunter PineyWoods ShellBellc Richoso1
Congrats to all of you


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 12, 2008)

Prolly used a lang... or really small pieces of paper


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 12, 2008)

Great picks Jeff..I know I cherish all these guys and gals opinions and advice..Congrats all..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now I'm really gonna depend on you....The pressure is on..lol..I know you all will be great Mods..alot of knowledge there..


----------



## fireguy (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats! honestly, couldnt ask for a better group of folks.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow! A whole new group of mods to give a hard time! Wooo HOO!

Congratulations to all and best wishes to you! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What ever you do - Don't pull Dutch's finger at the meetings


----------



## cman95 (Sep 12, 2008)

WOW... a new Mod Squad!!! Congrats to all...(laughs under his breath) I hope I don't cause you much trouble.


----------



## krusher (Sep 12, 2008)

sounds to me like some good members were chosen...... and I thought this thread was about mods on a smoker..


congratulations you guys


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2008)

A big welcome to Cowgirl, PineyWoods, Richoso1, SalmonClubber, ShellBellc and Texas-Hunter. All of you are a welcomed addition to the Mod Squad.
As I'm sure Jeff has mentioned, Monty, Ron and lil' ol me are here to help you along.

As for the selection process, it was rather straight forward, but if I tell ya how we do it, well-you know-I'd have to stuff you in your smokers. . . .


----------



## erain (Sep 12, 2008)

excellent choices, they all represent what this forumis about and i believe can help keep things real here!!! congrats to the new mods!!!!


----------



## ncdodave (Sep 12, 2008)

NAH I think Jeff made up a new fatty and they were all in the first bite! LMAO Congrats to everyone and you jeff, 12K is a sizeable group of smokers to have!


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations to all the new mods from across the pond.


----------



## meowey (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats, folks!  Thanks in advance for all you do!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## richtee (Sep 12, 2008)

Well met, Jeff!  Great choices... now I have LOTS of people to whine to  ;{)


----------



## daboys (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats everyone. Great picks Jeff!


----------



## cajun_1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrat's ...


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 12, 2008)

Great kudos to y'all!  When you gonna do a smokeoff and feed us all? (lessee.. 12,000 people, 1/2lb per person, 6,000 lbs., 10lb. butts = 600 butts... 6,000 racks of ribs, 1/2 rack apiece, 1/2 chicken apiece, 6,000 chickens, 1 brisket per 10 people, = 1200 briskets...) DANG!  Y'all gonna be B - U - S - Y!


----------



## jond (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations all!

Jon. :)


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 12, 2008)

awesome, congrats!!

*M*asters
*O*f
*D*eliscious
*S*auce


----------



## venture (Sep 12, 2008)

Sometimes it doesn't seem like we need mods here.  That is surely because the administrator, the mods, and the members are all the best.

Thanks to all for making this the best forum I have ever visited.


----------



## smokin' dick (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent choices on the new Mods. Welcome to the fray all.


----------



## lcruzen (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats and thanx to all.


----------



## dingle (Sep 12, 2008)

Take a day off from the forum and see what happens! Congrats to the whole list. Could not have picked a better group. I know I trust the knowledge and appreciate the help and guidence I have received from all of these folks


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats yall!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Sep 12, 2008)

*My sincere congratulations to all of you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff, Ron, Monty, and Dutch, I believe you have picked the best of the best of the best.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## wutang (Sep 12, 2008)

You forgot about 36000 abts and about 6000 fatties.
Congrats to the Mods.


----------



## richtee (Sep 12, 2008)

I'll forgo the fatty serving... just outta respect.


----------



## teeotee (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all our new mods.


----------



## salbaje gato (Sep 12, 2008)

welcome new mods,  you are now the new "dream team"  smoke on.wildcat


----------



## flash (Sep 12, 2008)

Now wait a minute. I have to moderate him constantly on the Florida Sportsman forum. Now he'll be able to poof ME !!!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Sep 12, 2008)

Jeff, Glad to see this.  Congrats to the new mods. I thank you in advance for your time and effort.


----------



## ibsmoking (Sep 12, 2008)

congrats to the new mods!!!!


----------



## dionysus (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all, well deserved. I'm sure they will all do a fine job.


----------



## big bob (Sep 12, 2008)

President Jeff, You did a fine job on picking the new cabinent in this election year! I'm delighted you picked one rose among all those thorns! Congrats to you all!  Inmate Bob


----------



## abelman (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to all!! That would be a quality list of new mods


----------



## Dutch (Sep 12, 2008)

Uh-oh Big Bob. If'n I was you, I'd be lacing up my running shoes and get a head start. Shelly (ShellBellc) just might "mod" all over you with a cast iron Fry pan. And cowgirl will be helping her out by pointing out all the places that Shelly hasn't hit yet!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*KA-BONG!!*


----------



## davenh (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent choices for mods 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Sep 12, 2008)

congratulations guys and gals....  very well versed people from what I have seen...


----------



## northwet smoker (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats all. Have fun!!


----------



## pitrow (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats to the new mods!


----------



## big bob (Sep 12, 2008)

ShellBellC I certainly want to appoligize for such a slip of my tongue! 2 Roses among all those thorns!  Thanks Dutch! Big Bob


----------



## morkdach (Sep 12, 2008)

not to sure what the mods do but i'm glad ya do it cause this is a great place to be.a big thanks to ya'll


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Does the word TARGET mean anything ? LOL


----------



## vlap (Sep 24, 2008)

I say congrats while feeling some fear. I think I have embarrassed Cowgirl and harassed shell lately. I may find myself banned real quick.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Congrats to all new mods!


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 24, 2008)

And Bob is right here in PA, I'll definitely get there before Cowgirl!

Let's see, a little Kentucky windage, some elevation, I think I can hit that target!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Vlap, we know where you fish!

Bob no worries!! 

Thanks to all for the congrats, will try to be the best moderator I can be!!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Yea........what Shell said. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for the kind words folks, I will do my best.


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2008)

Just one big old happy family!

'Ceptin that a few more have teeth now!

Gotta love this place! Again, welcome aboard to all the new Mods and I am already enjoying your presence!

Cheers!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 24, 2008)

But they're always here! How are we supposed to run amock and poke people if they're always here????


----------



## coyote (Sep 25, 2008)

AARRGGGG, I see they dug deep in to the treasure chest for these jewels of the SMF. they all have vast smoking knowledge. lets hope they keep the B.S. out of this fine forum. no repeats of the past year.
I think they will. they have all shown to be respectful and with great integrity.

may the blessing of the members be upon you. 

congratulation to you all.

Coyote.....


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

What you talkin about Willis......... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Congrats to all newbies!


----------



## ck311 (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good luck I'm a mod on a couple of other forums and some times its not a fun job and other times its a blast.


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations to the newly-appointed!  I haven't been here long, but my observations of the forum make me think these are pretty good choices.  As a Moderator on another forum with over 200,000 members, I've seen how bad it can get.  But this seems like a great bunch of folks here - have fun!


----------



## allen (Sep 25, 2008)

Congrats to all of u, Cowgirl
SalmonClubber
Texas-Hunter
PineyWoods
ShellBellc
Richoso1


----------

